# need advice please!



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi!
I just came from the e-vet with levis! He ate a auminium or metal tube with treats in it. Then i couldn't reach my vet so i called the clinic! I went there and the vet there gave him something so he would vomit!
After that he said i should do an x-ray tomorrow morning to make sure everything came out.
So now i am at home and Levis has really red eyes and the lids are hanging his eyes look like eyes from european great danes if you know what i mean.
He is walking around nervously in the house and he has trouble coordinating his feet so he has trouble standing.
Is this normal??? I'm really worried right now so i'm thankful for any advice or input.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

they gave him an emetic?

i would take him back.....if he swallowed metal, that has to come out and not with an emetic.

breathe.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes they did! And the metal came out, at least most of it. 
I should make an x-ray just to be sure that everything came out.
But right now he doesn't feel well at all, is that normal? Before he got the injection he was totally normal.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

yes they did!
Well the metal did come out, or at least most of it.
But now that i am at home he doesn't feel well at all.
The vomiting stopped but he feels so bad and hastroube standing but also wont lie down...
Is that normal? Oh and he fet totally fine before he got the injection


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Honestly, I would take him back. If he's having trouble standing and can't or won't lie down, I'd at least a.) call the vet's office and get their opinion or b.) take him back asap.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your fast responses! He's feeling a lot better right now! He's sleeping next to me on my bed! I guess i overreacted! But i will still have a close eye on him and i guess i wont get much sleep tonight! Why do things like this always have to happen on a sunday evening??


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh dear. I am glad he seems better.

And yes, in my experience Saturday at 11pm and Sunday about 6pm were prime times for ER visits.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I feel for you. Nothing as worrying as your dog (or child) being ill. Glad to hear he's obviously feeling better now and chances are he'll be fine tonight. Good luck and I hope they did manage to get all that metal out. Try to get some sleep tonight....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bernadettelevis said:


> Yes they did! And the metal came out, at least most of it.
> I should make an x-ray just to be sure that everything came out.
> But right now he doesn't feel well at all, is that normal? Before he got the injection he was totally normal.


ok. as long as the metal came out or most of it.....i probably wouldn't feel well for a while, either.....i think he needs to be observed..and unless he takes a turn for the worse....i'd keep him at home...less stressful...might want to feed him broth for a day.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

i just came home from my vet. She said that if most of the metal came out he should be fine and if there a one or two pieces left he should pass them without a problem. I need to observe him and his poop closely and call her again in the afternoon and we coud still make an x-ray then.
She also said that i should give him something to eat to keep his poop hard and to make it easier for the metal to pass without any injuries. Of course she said i should feed him chicken and rice but i gave himbone in chicken.
I hope that is ok??? I just thought, that since he's not used to rice it probably wouldn't keep his poop hard and bone in chicken is just easiest on his system.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

seems to me since she is not blocked up, i don't see any reason not to feed bone.

and if he's acting like his old self for the most part, you can probably feed him regularly, although i'd stick to chicken for a few days, since it's so easily digested.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

So very happy to hear that he's ok, bet that's a huge relief. Bet you feel like you could quite cheerfully strangle him now for causing so much worry! 
I'd also stick with the chicken for a couple of days, something very easily digested and easy on the system.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks! Thank Dog he's feeling fine now!
However my vet called me again and said that it might not be a bad idea to make an x-ray anyway, to see if there is anything left in his body and i need to look at his poop very closely (thank god i'm used to that from transitioning to raw ;P). Do you think i should get an x-ray tomorrow???
I now it is stupid, but my vet is against raw feeding and if she sees bones on the x-ray we might get into a discussion why i am killing my dog and why i didn't give him chicken and rice like she said...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

In my experience, they don't see bones on the x-rays. Rebel ate 8 cooked chicken thighs when I first got him and they took x-rays within a hour - they couldn't find any bones in there.

I would say unless you fed him right before you go, all should be well.


----------

